# We have Eggs! Koi x Koi



## Ma Betta

So I have a (Galaxy) Koi Plakat and decided to breed him. This is my first attempt and didn't really know what to expect. I conditioned both the male and female for a couple of days feeding thim live blood worms. 

2-13-19: 
I put the female ... Princess Nemo in a breeder box in the spawn tank with the male....Prince Stunning. They both seem interested and he started to build his bubble nest under the piece of bubble wrap with an IAL over it.

2-14-19: 
@10:30am I released P.N. into the tank and he chased her around for a couple of hours. And by 1:30pm they were wrapping. 
@ 5pm I took her out and he is diligently caring for the eggs. This looks like a very small fry but I am happy that it started so well. Fingers crossed all goes well.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

What a wonderful start for you! And how great, IMO, to have a smaller spawn for your first.

Can't wait to keep up with your progress.


----------



## Ma Betta

Thank you!



RussellTheShihTzu said:


> What a wonderful start for you! And how great, IMO, to have a smaller spawn for your first.
> 
> Can't wait to keep up with your progress.


----------



## Ma Betta

2-16-19: Spawn Log #4 - P.S is still tending his bubble nest but I think he's going delirious. Now he's flinging the eggs at the bubble nest and really putting them in properly anymore. I hope this is not a bad sign.


----------



## Ma Betta

Still tending to his bubble nest!


----------



## Ma Betta

2-18-19: Spawn Log #5 - So I woke up today and inspected the nest and tank. I was disappointed as I didn't see any movement or life. So I started to add water to the tank and proceeded to take out the bubble nest. To my surprise there were 2 fry that made a run for it! OMG I just gave myself a heart attack. So I put the nest back and dad collected them up put them back in the nest. 
It looks like only a couple eggs hatched (2). I think he is a good breeder/father and just needs to work on his fertilization technique 😂


----------



## Ma Betta

You can see one fry on the left and then the other on th right. Only 2 hatched

https://youtu.be/xVLVfBLRg58


----------



## Ma Betta

2-19-19: Spawn Log #6 - Fed the 2 or 3 fry BBS but may have ok it a little too much. Oh well, Dad can have the leftovers.


----------



## Ma Betta

2-23-19: Spawn Log #7 - Did a full water change in the fry tank. Accidentally sucked up 2 of the 3 fry who went on a wild water ride down to the bucket. They are fine. I havevbeen feeding them hatched baby brine shrimp and they have been eating like pigs so I only feed them once a day. I have also been conditioning mom and dad for respawn next week.


----------



## Twist

Sorry you didn't have a better hatch but hopefully these guys do well and you'll be ready for another spawning next week. Good luck, look forward to seeing how they do!


----------



## Ma Betta

Thank you very much. I think my male needs a little more practice fertilizing the eggs. The female is also bigger than he is...lol 



Twist said:


> Sorry you didn't have a better hatch but hopefully these guys do well and you'll be ready for another spawning next week. Good luck, look forward to seeing how they do!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Enjoying the journal.


----------



## Ma Betta

*We have Eggs! Koi x Koi - 3 Fry*

2-24-19: Spawn Log #8 - Scheduled power outtage happening in about 30-45 mins. On our street until tomorrow. I have been stressed about heaters and filters but I will do my best to keep my Bettas warm. 
This will be the last video if they die... 😭
Look how he sees himself in the reflection at the end...lol
https://youtu.be/es28AItZQnA


----------



## Ma Betta

Thank you. 🙂 



RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Enjoying the journal.


----------



## Ma Betta

2-26-19: Spawn Log #9 - just spawned my pair for the 2nd time. Female was already full of eggs. Video caught right before the were done. 
Hopefully I get more than 3 fry this time...😂
https://youtu.be/DB8xZfBVYWU


----------



## Twist

Nice video! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Ma Betta

Thanks! 



Twist said:


> Nice video! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Ma Betta

3-01-19: Spawn Log #11 - So it looks like the eggs survived the heater debaucle and I see tails! Looks like this 2nd spawn has produced more than the first (3 fry). Not sure how many but I wouldn't venture a guess between 40-50 fry more or less.


----------



## Ma Betta

3-02-19: Spawn Log #12 - This is 2nd fry at 3 days old.
I tried my best to record the fry. I don't know if you can see them. Daddy Betta Prince Stunning is not happy with me being so close. ☺

https://youtu.be/J7ydb668Bh4


----------



## Ma Betta

3-04-19: Spawn Long #13 - Was able to capture a pic of one baby from 1st fry at 2 weeks 3 days old. They are growing fast.


----------



## Ma Betta

03-09-19: Spawn Log #14 - Male (daddy) Prince Stunning has developed a bump on his head yesterday on the forehead area so I quarantined him while treating with aquarium salt and Methylene Blue. He has been sleeping a lot.
1st fry (3) are growing fast at 3 weeks old. They are starting to show slight colors on anal fins. One has an irredescent blue while the other has a slight red. The smaller one is showing dominance and territorial.
2nd fry is also growing quickly at one week old and showing an orange tint or white color. It looks like there might be approximately 75 fry. Still feeding both 1st and 2nd fry Baby Brine Shrimp. I am treating them with Methylene Blue as well sill they shared tank with Dad until yesterday.


----------



## Twist

They look great! I'm really excited to see how they turn out once they get all their color.


----------



## Ma Betta

Thanks! I'm really excited to find out too. Because of coloration of mom and dad, I'm anticipating a very colorful bunch!




Twist said:


> They look great! I'm really excited to see how they turn out once they get all their color.


----------



## Ma Betta

03-12-19: Spawn Log #15 - Both 1st and 2nd fries are looking good just did a major water change and moved the 1st (3) fry (3 week old) into the tank with the 2nd new week old fry but in a breeder box with very tiny holes. Also added a new sponge filter. Daddy Betta is now living back in his own tank next door...BTW the tanks have the short sides turned to the front to save space on my shelf. Still feeding fries newly hatched BBS and getting Daddy Betta back onto flakes from blood worms.


----------



## Ma Betta

3-13-19: Spawn Log #16 - Daddy Betta is doing much better, the bump on his head is almost completely gone..(Yay!) 
Both fries are doing well. 1st fry (3 weeks/5days) are starting to chase each other as you can see a little bit if it in the attached video link.

https://youtu.be/_NJnk7aMkHM


----------



## Ma Betta

3-15-19: Spawn Log #17 - 1st fry are one month old today and since they are much bigger I wanted to introduce new foods besides BBS.
I fed them the Repashy Spawn and Grow gel food and they really like it. Also gave some to Daddy Betta who also loves it as well. I started Mama Nemo Koi Betta on flakes since I am planning to sell her and wanted her to be able to adapt to whatever she will be fed later.
If you notice in the attached pics, the 3 fry from my first spawn are showing some color and look very different from each other.


----------



## Ma Betta

3-16-19: Spawn Log #18 - Moved 2nd fry (2 weeks old) to their new 20gal Long home (water level only halfway) and so far so good. Although it is a bit early for such a big transition, they seem to be acclimating well. I will post pics once I add a few more plants and perhaps some decos. Now the 3 fry from 1st spawn can have the 5.5 gal all to themselves.


----------



## Ma Betta

Just a curious question.... Is anyone out there reading my spawn logs? (With exception of Twist and maybe RussellTheShihtzu) lol 🤔


----------



## salamoonder

I'm reading them! I'm new


----------



## Ma Betta

salamoonder said:


> I'm reading them! I'm new


Awee...now I don't feel like I'm talking to myself ....lol


----------



## Ma Betta

3-19-19: Spawn Log #19 - 3 fry from 1st spawn (4wks/3 days) their colors are coming in...I'm so excited!


----------



## Ma Betta

3-20-19: Spawn Log #20 - I added plants to the 2nd spawn fry 20 gal. tank. Just counted again and think there are 100+ babies.
* LFS gave me some live Daphnia which they cultured in their backyard at home. 1st fry had a great today 😁


----------



## Thunderstar

Wow. You're doing an amazing job. Your 3 older fry look absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Ma Betta

Thunderstar said:


> Wow. You're doing an amazing job. Your 3 older fry look absolutely beautiful.


Thank you! They are my prototypes for 2nd fry who are 3 weeks old. I will be shipping them to Hawaii in a couple months to test and perfect my shipping process. 😁


----------



## Ma Betta

In case anyone was wondering, yes I did change my User name.


----------



## Ma Betta

New fry are 3 wks/2 days old and exploring their 20 gal. Tank. Ok, I think I will stop redecorating now! 😂😂


----------



## Twist

Oh, that looks amazing!


----------



## Ma Betta

Twist said:


> Oh, that looks amazing!


Thanks! Going to need to raise the water level as they fry get older...😁


----------



## Ma Betta

4/01/19: Spawn Log #21 - Ok, the fry from the second spawn are still in their 20 gallon tank. Strangely, they are only half the size as their 3 siblings from my first spawn at this age. So I removed the giant tree root decoration and raised the water level. I did realize that I haven't been doing as many water changes or feeding as often as the first fry. I noticed that they are all different sizes. I added a continuous BBS hatchery and started to do every other day water changes. Hopefully this will help them grow a little faster and catch up.
This was a very telling lesson for me and hopefully for anyone else reading this. Do regular water changes and feed them no less than 2 to 3 times a day!


----------



## Ma Betta

4-13-19: Spawn Log #22 - 3 fry from my 1st spawn are about 2 months old. There are two females who are still coloring up and one Blue Male HMPK that has color coming in nicely.....


----------



## Old Dog 59

Beautiful, and coloring nicely. Your male looks pretty feisty.


----------



## Ma Betta

Old Dog 59 said:


> Beautiful, and coloring nicely. Your male looks pretty feisty.


Haha... Thanks. He really is feisty. Hard to take good pics. The two females don't look as nice but hopefully the 2nd spawn will yield some good males.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

He is going to be gorgeous when he fills out! Love his forward dorsal and those ventrals!

Congratulations on such a nice spawn.

Are you going to keep him and name him "Uno?"


----------



## Ma Betta

Thanks Linda 💜



RussellTheShihTzu said:


> He is going to be gorgeous when he fills out! Congratulations on such a nice spawn.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

But, are you going to name him "Uno?" I think you answered while I was editing. LOL


----------



## Ma Betta

Haha, thats a great name! I currently have a poll going on another Betta forum with these names:
1) Blu
2) Turq
3) Papasmurf
4) Heisenberg

If I would have got your suggestion before, I would have included it... 😂




RussellTheShihTzu said:


> But, are you going to name him "Uno?" I think you answered while I was editing. LOL


----------



## Old Dog 59

I also read them with great interest. 
I'm also looking forward to seeing the spawn log for your Mustard Gas. That one I can't wait for. LOL


----------



## Old Dog 59

I think UNO is a great name.


----------



## Ma Betta

Mustard Gas Spawn Log well on its way! 😉



Old Dog 59 said:


> I also read them with great interest.
> I'm also looking forward to seeing the spawn log for your Mustard Gas. That one I can't wait for. LOL


----------



## Ma Betta

Ok. So "Papasmurf" (Yes, that name won the poll)....is looking more mustard gas these days. His fins are starting to show more mustard color and spreading! 😱 I will post pics once I figure out what color he is going to be next! This is very interesting...lol 😂
Oh, and his brother.... (Yes 2 males 1 female)
Is pretty Cellophane at this point with a very faint blue irredescence all over.
And sister just gray with red ripped fins.


----------



## Old Dog 59

You know I'm reading both logs.


----------



## [email protected]

I am with great interest!


----------



## Ma Betta

5-5-19: SPAWN LOG #23
It's been a while since I've posted on the Koi x Koi 1st and 2nd Spawns. The 3 (2 Male & 1 Female) have been jarred, healthy and doing well. PapaSmurf is much bigger than the other 2 and is still maintaining his beautiful bluish green coloration with a tinge of yellow in his fins. Brother is still Celophane and sister is looking like a reddish purple. All three are healthy but not growingbas fast as I had hoped, mainly because of limited space and room.
The 2nd spawn's fry is also healthy but also growing at a slower rate. So I've jarred the larger ones and feeding everyone live black worms, live blood worms, frozen Spirulina fed Brine Shrimp and frozen Daphnia 2-3 times a day to accelerate their growth. I've been busy with the new Mustard Gas Fry and the expected shipment of GIANT Candy Koi HM and HMPK Bettas from Thailand for breeding, but I will make some time to take a few photos of the Koi x Koi family.


----------



## Old Dog 59

You know I'm reading them.


----------



## Ma Betta

5-12-19: SPAWN LOG #24
I thought it would be so appropriate to enter a spawn log today on Mother's Day! The 3 amigos for my first Spawn are 11 weeks old and doing well. The female is coloring up like a magenta and purple while one male is totally Cellophane. But this guy PapaSmurf (name won in a poll) is my pride and joy. He is active healthy and feisty!
Take a look! (I've posted this in the picture forum but wanted this in the spawn log).

https://youtu.be/0tXkBtxXBf8


----------



## Ma Betta

Meet PapaSmurf's Little Cellophane Brother! (No name yet).


----------



## Old Dog 59

He is beautiful. But are you sure he came from the same mother? :laugh: I do love the color almost like a pearl. There ya go charlie. I think it fits him. Or you could try another poll.


----------



## Ma Betta

I'm wondering if its a female? It does not react to a mirror 😳. Im not sure anymore....



Old Dog 59 said:


> He is beautiful. But are you sure he came from the same mother? [img= class=inlineimg]/images/Bettafish_2016/smilies/tango_face_smile_big.png[/img] I do love the color almost like a pearl. There ya go charlie. I think it fits him. Or you could try another poll.


----------



## Old Dog 59

With the color being so light are there any Ovaries visible? I couldn't tell from the picture But it does have the body of a male.


----------



## Ma Betta

I know right? He's go pretty long ventral fins too. I don't see any ovaries.



Old Dog 59 said:


> With the color being so light are there any Ovaries visible? I couldn't tell from the picture But it does have the body of a male.


----------



## Old Dog 59

With the light color they would stand out really well. I think hes a he.


----------



## Ma Betta

Ahahaa.... Ok. You're right. I just put a super bright Mag light over the top and nope! No ovaries.

They are still young...it's hard for me to tell sometimes.

Thanks




Old Dog 59 said:


> With the light color they would stand out really well. I think hes a he.


----------



## Old Dog 59

Wow, boy have they grown. looking really good.


----------



## Emily McNalty

Love your spawn logs! 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## swee777

What a wonderful journey. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## peppersmom

The fry look gorgeous! I always love watching the little guys turn from ugly ducklings to their beautiful colors as adults.


----------



## Betta_addict36

Wow theyre all,so beautiful! I love reading these logs. The celo from the first spawn is a particular favorite of mine! 😄


----------

